
Show HN: Minimal, Fast and Accurate Rank Tracking Tool - uelga22
https://rankz.io/
======
AnkitDhadwal
Ease of accessibility, UI, Response time and most importantly rankz do what it
is made for, not like other tools where I search for a keyword and in return I
get some different results which are unnecessary and time wasting. The hustle
to find the correct answer is reduced and saves time. I definitely recommend
other to give it a try and see the results. If you face any problem just ping
the team and they are ready to help.

------
biswas4subhajit
If you are in Organic Digital, the hardest thing is to track multiple
keywords. I have tried multiple trackers, however, I am awestruck on Rankz.io.
Its easier to track and do more important things.

------
suumitgeek
Probably one of the best rank tracking tool to track my SERP ranks.

As compared to existing tools in the market, this tool has no BS features and
has a great accuracy and insane speed.

Cheers

------
subhambapna
Using it for a week and have bought their paid subscription too. Trust me,
this is the most accurate rank tracking tool!

And the UI is just mind blowing!

------
techaddict009
I have been using the tool since beta and the results pretty damn accurate
than any other tool.

Loved the simplicity and accuracy of the tool.

------
piyushshaha22
It’s a great service that is easy to use and seems to provide very accurate
SERP tracking for a fair price.

------
mrunmay5463
Great tool to track your ranking ... Most accurate and real time data provided
by this site

------
harshchawla
The best tool in the market to hanlde multiple keywords.!!

------
arnab0207
Been using it from last 1 month. It is pretty accurate and I love the UI ️

------
moing
This is an awesome tool. Very accurate!

------
bradknowles
SEO.

